# Just nosing on Google Maps, and...



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe its been mentioned already, but there's a couple of R35s at Daikoku...

White...
daikoku futo - Google Maps

Grey...
daikoku futo - Google Maps

There also a Scooby meet across the carpark it seems if you move over there, and a Testerossa near McDonalds, and an R30 opp the R35 in the 2nd link too.

No long line of modified Lambos like when I was there, but this was about the 35s!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

How on earth did you just happen upon those??


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent .... what a meet .....oh and I love that Google map feature where you can follow the arrows ....excellent :clap:


CJ


Roll on September 09


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

CJ- Look at the link at the bottom of this thread- Was almost 1yr ago and there was 2x R35s there when we was there too! That was a suprise so long ago!



Blow Dog said:


> How on earth did you just happen upon those??


I have a bizzare photgraphic memory when it suits me, and was looking for a shop I went to in Tokyo (not an easy task in a City with a 13million population!), which I found...
shinjuku japan - Google Maps
Then after I managed to find that (by remembering what exit of the subway I got off, and where I walked, using the clickable arrows, even though it was a year ago) I decided to find other interesting places I went.

Found a load of them, so started seeing if I could find the exact places from random pics I took when over in Tokyo, and while looking at the ones I took at Daikoku, I found the R35s, so thought I'd show you guys.

Look at this thread for my fairly detailed Google Map based tour of Tokyo...
Google maps FTW - Drifting forum - Driftworks
_(the posts by Stavros)_


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome write-up on your trip to Tokyo Steven!


----------

